# انــــا اســــــــــــــف



## candy shop (8 يناير 2009)

*طالما احتجنا للإعتذار, طالما احتجنا لكلمة آسف تنبع من الداخل وتريح الأعماق!

وقد جئت الآن آسفاً ومعتذراً للكثير والكثير, وأعلم أنى سأنسى الكثير والكثير, فماأكثر ما ومن 

يستحق اعتذارنا .. وأسفنا!

سأعتذر وأعلن أسفى ولو على الأوراق .. عل يوماً قد يأتى وأقف لأعلن اسفى للكثير .. أعلنه جهراً

لا على وريقاتى! 


آسفٌ أنا .. وطنى!

آسفٌ أنك أعطيتهم ولم يعطوك!

آسفٌ أنهم سرقوا وبالسرقة اتهموك!

آسفٌ أن فى ابناءك من أهانوك!

آسفٌ أن الكل رحبوا بأن يهجروك!

وليتنى ...

ليتنى لم أكن معهم! 





آسفٌ أنا .. أمى! 

آسفٌ على دمعة بسببى!

آسفٌ على طيشٍ

على لهوٍ على عبثٍ

آسفٌ أننى كثيراً لم أكن من أردتيه!

آسفٌ أنك وبعد كل هذا

تغفرين خطأى وتفتخرين بى!

آسفٌ أمى!




آسفٌ أنا .. قلمى!

أرقتك دائماً فى أرقى

آلمتك وقت ألمى

شاركتنى فى جرحى و فى حزنى

وجاء وقت فرحى .. وانشغلت عنك بلهوى !




آسفٌ أنا .. من لكِ القلب!

حدثتكِ ببريق الكلمات

وأخبرتكِ بفائق الآمال

بنيت لك قصراً من الرمال

وكأنى لم أكن أعلم

أن الأحلام قد تظل .. مجرد أحلام! 




آسفٌ أنا .. أستاذى ومعلمى!

بالخير عرفتنى

وعلى العلم والخلق ربيتنى

ومرت الأعوام

ونسيت ولو زيارتك!




آسفٌ أنا .. ربى!

أغرقتنى بالنعم

أنقذتنى من الشرور

أمهلتنى وقت ذلتى

فرجت عنى وقت ضيقتى

وليتنى ..

ليتنى تعلمت ألا أعصاك ! 




آسفٌ أنا .. أمتى!

آسفٌ أنكِ تصرخين

تستغيثين

تسترحمين

وتركتك لأخط آسافى بين الحين والحين !




آسـفٌ أنا...احلامي

أحلم أن أستيقظ يومأ

فإذا الشمس تبدد كل ظلام الكون

وإذا الحب يهيمن ويدمر أصنام الحقد

أحلم أن تبزغ فى لمحة عين

كل بذور الأمل المدفون تحت جدار الخوف





لم ينتهى أسفى .. ولن ينتهى يوماً فتلك طبيعتى وطبيعتكم .. فالليل يستحق أسفى, والنفس 

والقلب .. والدمع يستحق أسفى والصديق والاخ ..

ها قد بدأت وأترككم لتعلنوا اسفكم ..

لتعلنوا اعتذاركم .. ولو على تلك الوريقات!

لا أحد يعيش حيـاتـه مرتين..ومادمت لن تـــعـــود 

للخلف.. فلا تنس أن تشـعـر بكل تفاصيل يومك*

*منقول*
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يناير 2009)

حقا كاندى
ما اجمل ان نأسف على خطأ ارتكب
او تقصير منا حدث والاجمل الا نكررة
فالأسف هو ترويض النفس لتحمل نتيجة خطأ
ارتكب سواء بقصد ام غير قصد حتى لا يتكرر
وهنا نرقى بنفوسنا لاعلى مراتب الاحترام
وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2009)

> آسـفٌ أنا...احلامي
> أحلم أن أستيقظ يومأ
> فإذا الشمس تبدد كل ظلام الكون
> وإذا الحب يهيمن ويدمر أصنام الحقد
> ...



اشكرك اختى على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك كاندي

سلام المسيح


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 يناير 2009)

*الف شكر ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع الرائع ده
واحنا ياما القدر بيحطنا فى مواقف صعبة جدا وتبان لنا بأنها معقدة 
وحلها صعب لكن حلها بيبقى فى كلمة واحدة هى: "انا اسف"
لكننا بنكابر ومنرضاش نقولها لعدة اسباب :
1- كتير مننا يفتكر ان اللى يقول كلمة " اسف " ضعيف ولكنه بيبقى فى منتهى القوة لأنه هزم كبرياء نفسه وتنازل عن حقه لخصمه .
2- ناس كتير تفتكر ان لازم الغلطان هو اللى يقول اسف، على فكرة ياما ناس بتحل المشكلة بالأسف بالرغم من انهم مايكونوش الغلطانين..
 ربنا يبارك حيااااااااتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2009)

*موضوووووع رائع 
مرسي يا قمرررر*​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> 
> ما اجمل ان نأسف على خطأ ارتكب
> او تقصير منا حدث والاجمل الا نكررة
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اشكرك اختى على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك كاندي
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *الف شكر ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع الرائع ده​*
> *واحنا ياما القدر بيحطنا فى مواقف صعبة جدا وتبان لنا بأنها معقدة *
> *وحلها صعب لكن حلها بيبقى فى كلمة واحدة هى: "انا اسف"*
> *لكننا بنكابر ومنرضاش نقولها لعدة اسباب :*
> ...



فعلا كلمه اسف بتحل مشاكل كتير 

لكن زى ما قلت الكبرياء

مع انها مش بتققل من شأن احد خالص

بل بالعكس ممكن يكبر فى نظر الطرف الاخر

شكرااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *موضوووووع رائع *
> 
> 
> *مرسي يا قمرررر*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## العجايبي (11 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*الله على الموضوع ده جمييل جداااا*


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *الله على الموضوع ده جمييل جداااا*


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يناير 2009)

*فمنتهى الجمال يمامتى 

ياريت فعلا كل الى يحس بغلطة يقول كلمة مش هتكلفة كتير 

ولا هتقلل من شائنة ولكن هتعمل فى نفس الى قدامة 

كتير اوى حاجات عمرنا ماهنقدر نشتريها بكنوز الارض ​*


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فمنتهى الجمال يمامتى ​*
> 
> _*ياريت فعلا كل الى يحس بغلطة يقول كلمة مش هتكلفة كتير *_​
> _*ولا هتقلل من شائنة ولكن هتعمل فى نفس الى قدامة *_​
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للتعليق الجميل ياقمر

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

*طالما احتجنا للإعتذار, طالما احتجنا لكلمة آسف تنبع من الداخل وتريح الأعماق!

وقد جئت الآن آسفاً ومعتذراً للكثير والكثير, وأعلم أنى سأنسى الكثير والكثير, فماأكثر ما ومن 

يستحق اعتذارنا .. وأسفنا!

سأعتذر وأعلن أسفى ولو على الأوراق .. عل يوماً قد يأتى وأقف لأعلن اسفى للكثير .. أعلنه جهراً

لا على وريقاتى**! 


آسفٌ أنا .. وطنى!

**آسفٌ أنك أعطيتهم ولم يعطوك!

آسفٌ أنهم سرقوا وبالسرقة اتهموك!

آسفٌ أن فى ابناءك من أهانوك!

آسفٌ أن الكل رحبوا بأن يهجروك!

وليتنى ...

ليتنى لم أكن معهم! 





**آسفٌ أنا .. أمى! 

**آسفٌ على دمعة بسببى!

آسفٌ على طيشٍ

على لهوٍ على عبثٍ

آسفٌ أننى كثيراً لم أكن من أردتيه!

آسفٌ أنك وبعد كل هذا

تغفرين خطأى وتفتخرين بى!

آسفٌ أمى!




**آسفٌ أنا .. قلمى!

**أرقتك دائماً فى أرقى

آلمتك وقت ألمى

شاركتنى فى جرحى و فى حزنى

وجاء وقت فرحى .. وانشغلت عنك بلهوى !




**آسفٌ أنا .. من لكِ القلب!

**حدثتكِ ببريق الكلمات

وأخبرتكِ بفائق الآمال

بنيت لك قصراً من الرمال

وكأنى لم أكن أعلم

أن الأحلام قد تظل .. مجرد أحلام! 




**آسفٌ أنا .. أستاذى ومعلمى!

**بالخير عرفتنى

وعلى العلم والخلق ربيتنى

ومرت الأعوام

ونسيت ولو زيارتك!




**آسفٌ أنا .. ربى!

**أغرقتنى بالنعم

أنقذتنى من الشرور

أمهلتنى وقت ذلتى

فرجت عنى وقت ضيقتى

وليتنى ..

ليتنى تعلمت ألا أعصاك ! 




**آسفٌ أنا .. أمتى!

آسفٌ أنكِ تصرخين

تستغيثين

تسترحمين

وتركتك لأخط آسافى بين الحين والحين !
*



*آسـفٌ أنا...احلامي

أحلم أن أستيقظ يومأ

فإذا الشمس تبدد كل ظلام الكون

وإذا الحب يهيمن ويدمر أصنام الحقد

أحلم أن تبزغ فى لمحة عين

كل بذور الأمل المدفون تحت جدار الخوف





**لم ينتهى أسفى .. ولن ينتهى يوماً فتلك طبيعتى وطبيعتكم .. فالليل يستحق أسفى, والنفس 

والقلب .. والدمع يستحق أسفى والصديق والاخ ..

ها قد بدأت وأترككم لتعلنوا اسفكم ..

لتعلنوا اعتذاركم .. ولو على تلك الوريقات!

لا أحد يعيش حيـاتـه مرتين..ومادمت لن تـــعـــود 

للخلف.. فلا تنس أن تشـعـر بكل تفاصيل يومك
*​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2009)

*جميييييييييل يا كوكو 
اكتر من رائع 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا هذا اجمل ما قرأت 

حول كلمه اسف

موضوع جميل جدا اخي كوكو مان


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*انــــا اســــــــــــــف*

*مفيش كلام يوصف جمال كلامك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Ferrari (7 أغسطس 2009)

جميل خالص الموضوع يا مان

رائع فعلاً تسلم الايادى
​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 أغسطس 2009)

روعة بجد ياكوكو
موضوع جميل جدا
ميرسي ليك


----------



## وليم تل (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على الموضوع الرائع
وحقا سأسف ان خرجت بلا تقيم لة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو
بجد يستاهل التقييم بس مش راضى
ليك عندى تقييم متخزن  هههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *جميييييييييل يا كوكو ​*
> *اكتر من رائع *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك *​


ميررررررسى على مروورك يا روز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> فعلا هذا اجمل ما قرأت
> 
> حول كلمه اسف
> 
> ...


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا كيرلس

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أغسطس 2009)

*متعتذرش ياكوكو
انا مسامحك​*


----------



## راشي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رووووووووعة كوكو *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي*


----------



## zezza (7 أغسطس 2009)

انا اسف 
كلمة صغيرة لكن جواها معانى و احاسيس كتيييييييييرة جدا 
شكرا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *انــــا اســــــــــــــف*
> 
> *مفيش كلام يوصف جمال كلامك*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا ماجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> جميل خالص الموضوع يا مان​
> رائع فعلاً تسلم الايادى​


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا فرارى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جدا


----------



## sosana (7 أغسطس 2009)

بجد موضوع فوق الوصف ياكوكو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## merash (8 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا توبيك رائع
ميرسى كتير


----------



## lovely dove (8 أغسطس 2009)

رااااااااااااااااائع ياكوكو بجد 
كنت عاوزة اديك تقييم بس برضو مش نافع  
ليك عندي واحد افتكر بقي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2009)

> *لتعلنوا اعتذاركم .. ولو على تلك الوريقات!
> 
> لا أحد يعيش حيـاتـه مرتين..ومادمت لن تـــعـــود
> 
> للخلف.. فلا تنس أن تشـعـر بكل تفاصيل يومك*


 
رووووووووووووووووووعه يا كوكو


شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي كوكو* 

*طبعاً موضوع جميل وكله مشاعر ,.,,,, ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويكتر من أسفك *

*بس في سؤال مهم ..............*
*هل للأسف معني ؟*
*هل الأسف سيكون الحل لما سيحدث من أثار أخطائي ؟*
*أنا أخطأت بجهلي وجرحت فلان وسببت له ألم نفسي وعدت وأعتذرت وتأسفت هل هنا لأسفي معني ؟*
*قبل الأسف والندم ينبغي التدقيق *​ 




kokoman قال:


> *لا أحد يعيش حيـاتـه مرتين..ومادمت لن تـــعـــود *​
> 
> 
> *للخلف.. فلا تنس أن تشـعـر بكل تفاصيل يومك*​


 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جدا يا كوكو 
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## fredyyy (8 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمة آسف *

*ما أصغرها لكنها تشفي الأعماق *

*أعماق من تخرج منه ... ومن يسمعها أيضًا*

*فهي ُتعلن التوبه لصاحبها ... كما تمنح شفاء المشاعر لسامعها *


*شكرًا كوكو مان *

*الرب يباركك على الكلمات الرائعة *


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> روعة بجد ياكوكو
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرسي ليك


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا مريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكو
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> وحقا سأسف ان خرجت بلا تقيم لة
> ودمت بود​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا وليم
وعلى تقييمك للموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو​
> بجد يستاهل التقييم بس مش راضى
> ليك عندى تقييم متخزن هههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
هههههههههههههههه 
انا مش بنسى التقيمات بتاعتى :t30:
ميرررسى على مروورك يا بنت العدرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *متعتذرش ياكوكو​*
> 
> *انا مسامحك*​


 
:t9:
ميرررسى على مروورك يا بيشو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

راشي قال:


> *رووووووووعة كوكو *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي*


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا راشى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> انا اسف
> كلمة صغيرة لكن جواها معانى و احاسيس كتيييييييييرة جدا
> شكرا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا زيزا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> جميل جدا


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا مرموره
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

sosana قال:


> بجد موضوع فوق الوصف ياكوكو
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا سوسنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

merash قال:


> فعلا توبيك رائع
> ميرسى كتير


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> رااااااااااااااااائع ياكوكو بجد
> كنت عاوزة اديك تقييم بس برضو مش نافع
> ليك عندي واحد افتكر بقي
> ربنا يباركك​


 
فاكر لا تقلقى 30:
ميرررسى على مروورك يا بوبا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعه يا كوكو​
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا كاندى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (8 أغسطس 2009)

_*روعه يا كوكو *_

_*ايه الكلام ده *_

_*ده كلام على كبير يا باشا*_
_*تسلم ايدك *_
_* من الاسف*_
_*ههههه *_
_*ويسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع ياكوكو
جميل جدااااااااا 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخي كوكو*
> 
> *طبعاً موضوع جميل وكله مشاعر ,.,,,, ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويكتر من أسفك *​
> ...


 

ميرررسى على مروورك يافندم 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samosa (8 أغسطس 2009)

ليتنى تعلمت ألا أعصاك ! 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أغسطس 2009)

كلمات في منتهى الروعة
شكراً على الموضوع المتميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك اخي


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> جميل جدا يا كوكو
> الرب يفرح قلبك


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *كلمة آسف *
> 
> *ما أصغرها لكنها تشفي الأعماق *
> 
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك استاذ فريدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*روعه يا كوكو *_​
> 
> _*ايه الكلام ده *_​
> _*ده كلام على كبير يا باشا*_
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا كوك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع ياكوكو​*
> *جميل جدااااااااا *
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أغسطس 2009)

_ايه كمية الاسف ديه يا ابنى ؟_
_خلاص مسمحينك ومسامحين كل ادواتك_
_شكراا كتيير كوكو لموضوعك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

samosa قال:


> ليتنى تعلمت ألا أعصاك !
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا سامو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلمات في منتهى الروعة
> شكراً على الموضوع المتميز
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك اخي


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا الملكه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ايه كمية الاسف ديه يا ابنى ؟_
> 
> _خلاص مسمحينك ومسامحين كل ادواتك_
> _شكراا كتيير كوكو لموضوعك_
> ...


 
:smil16:
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا تونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## yousteka (11 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ياكوكو

وكلمات معبرة تمس الوجدان

ربنا معاك يا باشا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا هابى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أغسطس 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
تستاهل احلى تقييم عليه بجد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كيريا 
وعلى التقييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2009)

> ها قد بدأت وأترككم لتعلنوا اسفكم ..
> 
> لتعلنوا اعتذاركم .. ولو على تلك الوريقات!
> 
> ...


*أنا لا أجد اى حرج فى اعلان أسفى طالما كان مستحق وسيقابل بالتقدير
ميرسى يا كوكو على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا دونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رائع يا كوكو 
ميرسى عليه كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## zama (18 أغسطس 2009)

*آسفٌ أنك أعطيتهم ولم يعطوك!

آسفٌ أن فى ابناءك من أهانوك!

آسفٌ أن الكل رحبوا بأن يهجروك!*

فى البداية بقدم لك الشكر والتهنئة على الكلمات الجميلة ..

الكلمات السابقة هى أكثر ما أعجبنى .. لأنى مقصر جداً فى حق بلادى ..


----------



## eriny roro (18 أغسطس 2009)

حلو قوى يا كوكو
مرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع يا كوكو
> ميرسى عليه كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ديدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أغسطس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> *آسفٌ أنك أعطيتهم ولم يعطوك!*
> 
> *آسفٌ أن فى ابناءك من أهانوك!*
> 
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مينا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك اختى على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يباركك كاندي

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2009)

رائع يا كوكو


مشكور على الموضوع الرهيب

تعيش وتجبلنا كلام جميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على اول مرور لك فى مواضيعى *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## فارس الليل (21 أغسطس 2009)

candy shop




مبدعة .. بمعنى الكلمة 

بل حتى الإبداع يقدرك 

لجمال أسلوبك .. ورقة كلماتك 


لا يمكنني القول إلا .. 

بأن قلمي لا يريد أن يكتب أكثر .. 

لكيلا يفقد صفحتك بريقها 

ويمحي جمالها وزينتها 


دمتِ مبدعة 

لا عدمتك ... 

تقبلي تحياتي ومروري 

فارس الليل​


----------



## *koki* (31 أغسطس 2009)

thanksss kokoman


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

thanks koki​


----------



## مريم12 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداااا يا كوكو
و يستاهل التقيم
ميرررررسى للموضوع الرائع ده
سلام ​*المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا مريم 
وعلى تقييم الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اشكرك اختى على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك كاندي
> 
> سلام المسيح


شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2009)

فارس الليل قال:


> candy shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا فارس 

ولكلامك الجميل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*آسفٌ أنا .. ربى!

أغرقتنى بالنعم

أنقذتنى من الشرور

أمهلتنى وقت ذلتى

فرجت عنى وقت ضيقتى

وليتنى ..

ليتنى تعلمت ألا أعصاك !​*
*شكـــــــــــــــرا


لأختياركم

هذا الموضوع

{ الرائع والمميز جدا }

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 نوفمبر 2009)

> آسـفٌ أنا...احلامي
> 
> أحلم أن أستيقظ يومأ
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل وكلمات اجمل

شكرا ليكى كاندى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

